

Bank of Japan adopts a zero-interest rate policy - nileshtrivedi
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international-business/Bank-of-Japan-reverts-to-zero-rates-in-surprise-move/articleshow/6689833.cms

======
nileshtrivedi
Is Japan on the verge of irrecoverable deflation? What impact could it have on
the global economy?

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-04/boj-independence-
ch...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-04/boj-independence-challenged-
for-failure-to-end-12-years-of-japan-deflation.html)

